# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  OpenGL Help!

## stregok1

Всем привет!Не поможете,OpenGL не пашет вообще,раньше было всё нормал,Windows 7,и сколько раз переустанавливал,последни   дрова устанавливал.Не в какую.
Ноут Toshiba V560
NVIDIA GeForce GT 310M 
Intel HD Graphics
Проблему увидел сначала в Сони Вегас с плагином BCC

Это на Intel HD Graphics
А это на NVIDIA GeForce GT 310M 

И написано Open GL is Desabled
Cрочно!Мувик никак сделать не могу:(

----------

